# My 2016 Universe Prep



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Everybody,

Been a few years since I've posted on here and in fact on any bodybuilding forum.

So firstly welcome to my thread which I hope you find is a useful insight into contest prep.

This will be my first ever Mr Universe competition so I am hugely excited and motivated for the event at the end of October, in fact I'm probably more motivated for this show than I was for the Olympia back in 2011.

So what can you expect from this thread? Well firstly you will get complete honesty and openness with what I am doing on a dietary, training and drug level.

I now have no sponsors to answer to or any other people in the industry and those that know me know that I speak my mind even if it doesn't please the masses.

Those that follow me on snap chat, Insta and Facebook will know that I am doing this prep with NO SUPPLEMENTS. So no powders, pills, pre workouts, post workouts etc just plain old SOLID WHOLE FOODS.

Ive been wanting to do a prep like this for years but with sponsors etc it's been pretty much impossible.

I am am currently just over 14 weeks out. I'm sitting at 207lb or 14st 11lb.

My prep starts properly in 2 weeks time but the last 4 weeks I've played around with my diet and for the last 9 days I've not included any supplements at all.

My diet changed again today to the following...

wake

train

cardio 30 mins

9am meal 1 350ml egg whites, 1 Banana, Handful of blueberries, 2 tablespoons of honey

11am meal 2 200g cooked turkey, 80g oats, 20g raisins, half a banana, 250ml almond milk

1.30pm meal 3 200g cooked chicken, 70g pasta or 150g sticky rice, veg, 2 rings of pineapple

4pm meal 4 250g lean beef mince, 70g pasta, handful cheese

7pm meal 5 225g steak, 1 whole egg, 3 whites, 150g sticky rice, veg

10pm meal 6 200g turkey, 80g oats, half banana

2am snack 125g natural yogurt, 20g peanut butter

Training is done fasted every morning with my first meal at 9am after weights and cardio

I follow Y3T

Cardio is done on stair master/cross trainer/tread 10/10/10 minutes each.

PED's

I take 1.8 ius of genetropin at 6.30am and 1.8 ius mid afternoon.

I take 1ml of test/tren 200mg/100mg/ml on a sat and Wednesday (600mg weekly)

I take 1 proviron/1 nolva ed and 12.5mcg of t3 ed

The pictures below were taken on Monday this week where I was weighing 207lb at 5'4" tall (that never changes lol)


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

will be following this great stuff.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In for this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

In for this. James are you still In ultimate on a Wednesday?


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

No mate I'm not, I'm based up in Aberdare 100% of the time now



gt4_ade said:


> In for this. James are you still In ultimate on a Wednesday?


 Weight this morning down to 14st 8. From 14st 11 yesterday.

No surprise as my pre refeed weight on wed morning was 14st 7lb

first day on new diet with increased carbs felt good. Hungry for my meals and hungry this morning.

s**t sleep due to sweating. More last night than when it was hot. Tren plus carbs before bed = sweats for me.

Now off to train arms with a client at 7am!

Have a great day guys


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

great stuff , following this one


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Will be following. Thanks for logging this on here.

Fantastic to hear and see the results of a whole food prep. Good luck!


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Fasted arms smashed. Week 1 arms so heavy and intense finished off with 30 mins LISS.

My client commented that I looked leaner this week but in reality I'm probably just holding less water from dropping all the supps out.

Really great pump today as I get every day but even after the first set they were fit to burst.

Carbs in every meal is Defo the way forward for me.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> Fasted arms smashed. Week 1 arms so heavy and intense finished off with 30 mins LISS.
> 
> My client commented that I looked leaner this week but in reality I'm probably just holding less water from dropping all the supps out.
> 
> ...


 Whats that Diet looking like James?

How many client do you have at the moment bud? Are most online of do you have some in person?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> *Whats that Diet looking like James? *
> 
> How many client do you have at the moment bud? Are most online of do you have some in person?


 its in his OP.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Why are you getting up at 2am to eat yoghurt?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Shall watch with interest.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

A1243R said:


> Whats that Diet looking like James?
> 
> How many client do you have at the moment bud? Are most online of do you have some in person?


 Diet is in my opening post

I have around 15 clients at any one time, this allows me the time I need to spend with them.

most of my clients are face to face, much prefer that



banzi said:


> Why are you getting up at 2am to eat yoghurt?


 Because I like to have a snack in the night as I'm hungry. Simple as that


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

So today weight was 14st 10lb.

Loving the the extra carbs in meals 3-6

keeps me much fuller and weight more stable.

Just trained fasted hams and calves and now just finishing off 30 mins of cardio.

Felt great today. Feel big, lean and strong in the gym.

Today I'll have a cheat meal as normal. This is repeated in a tues or wed mid week.

I generally post my training on snapchat every day so follow me there at jamesllewellin

have a great weekend guys.

Many questions please feel free to fire away!


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

in for this, good luck!

can i just ask why your going with no supplements?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> So today weight was 14st 10lb.
> 
> Loving the the extra carbs in meals 3-6
> 
> ...


 James, can i ask why only 12.5mcg of T3?

Is it to combat the Tren lowering T3?


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

DC1 said:


> James, can i ask why only 12.5mcg of T3?
> 
> Is it to combat the Tren lowering T3?


 Just because I have been on gh for a few weeks now so I like to put it in as a precaution. I'll be knocking it up to 25mcg a day from Monday.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Mergal said:


> in for this, good luck!
> 
> can i just ask why your going with no supplements?


 Because I've always wanted to do a prep solely on solid foods but I've been involved with sponsors up until now and therefore it's not been viable


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

So my weekly refeed started at Brewsters yet again for a lovely cooked breakfast and all the trimmings.

Then my second "cheat" meal will be later this afternoon at nandos

my weight is heavier than this time last week so I am not doing a whole day of hearty eating, just two meals

tomorrow the diet will be back on track with just a carvery at lunch

and then Monday back to diet until Wednesday when I will have just one cheat meal. This is the protocol I use off season (4 treat meals per week)

from 12 weeks out I will cut 2 of these out and just have one at weekend and one midweek


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

Great blog James, will be following with interest ?


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

James can I ask you do you only use pharma grade gear or underground as well?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> Because I like to have a snack in the night as I'm hungry. Simple as that


 Do you set your alarm or are you always awake at 2am?


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

BigRy said:


> James can I ask you do you only use pharma grade gear or underground as well?


 I use only UG as its impossible to find any real Pharma. I use Pharma gh and my ancillaries such as proviron, nolva, t3, ephedrine, clen etc are all Pharma too


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

banzi said:


> Do you set your alarm or are you always awake at 2am?


 I generally wake 2-3x to pee so normally one of those coincides with around 2am. If I don't wake (which is rare) then I don't eat. I'd rather sleep!


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

So today is Sunday and I woke at 14st 10.25lb

no training today just cardio around the park.

Chilled day today and off out for a carvery with friends at 1pm


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> I use only UG as its impossible to find any real Pharma. I use Pharma gh and my ancillaries such as proviron, nolva, t3, ephedrine, clen etc are all Pharma too


 Thanks for the reply James, not sure if this is allowed on here but can I ask what brand of UGL you prefer as it's such a minefield now. I try for pharma grade as much as poss but like you say it's getting harder to get hold of.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm outa here guys. Sorry to those who genuinely are interested in what I do. I'm not arguing or defending myself to pricks who have nothing positive to say. This thread was never intended to be a platform for those kind of people. It was here for bodybuilders who maybe are new to the sport and maybe wished to see a slightly different angle to a prep, which I may say does not start for another 2 weeks

The thread will be deleted by Lorian as I can't seem to do it off my iPhone

over and out


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well played Banzi yet another thread ruined for others because you want to be billy big bollocks and try and be the funny guy.

The sooner you f**k off from this forum the better for everybody.

We could have got a lot of good insights from this guy but yet again you felt the need to immediately try and ruin it.

You are a very bitter guy who just needs to f**k right off.


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

James Llewellin said:


> I'm outa here guys. Sorry to those who genuinely are interested in what I do. I'm not arguing or defending myself to pricks who have nothing positive to say. This thread was never intended to be a platform for those kind of people. It was here for bodybuilders who maybe are new to the sport and maybe wished to see a slightly different angle to a prep, which I may say does not start for another 2 weeks
> 
> The thread will be deleted by Lorian as I can't seem to do it off my iPhone
> 
> over and out


 James are you going to be doing a journal elsewhere for the people who are genuinely interested?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Well isn't that great news, 2 pages in and its ruined.

Shame to see you go James, but i understand why.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Shame lad I was looking forward to seeing how you do it I know it ain't everyone's cup o tea but as I'm new to the sport I like to read about people like yourself especially if they're open about everything which I believe we all should be as you can have all the info in the world but if you don't use the info accordingly you won't get anywhere hope you stick around if not best of luck on stage


 I agree, I was looking forward to this log, you should carry on @James Llewellin will be a lot of people following this!

alot of people don't say they are in but follow anyway "the lurkers" the ones who never post but read a lot on here, probably the same people that watch woman they like through windows from bushes and sh1t


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yeh but I'm open about it, way less creepy


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

a classic reason why many dont post here anymore, me including... James, post up a journal on testosterone muscle, respectful forum and most of the twats here are banned for the very reason of the points above lol


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

fvckin'el, ifbb pro (former) starts a uni prep journal & you've got @banzai in here calling him out lol?! absolute scrote.

genuinely looked forward to following this one. big spit in the face to UK-M this, embarrassing @Lorian


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Such a shame.. it was nice to see some actual relevant content for a change.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes Banzi is a tit but stopping your journal because one person said something negative..? Come on, lighten up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have cleaned up the thread hopefully James will continue with his journey to the Universe


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Time to drop the tren perhaps


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

SickCurrent said:


> Time to drop the tren perhaps


 Absolutely not


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you Paul :thumbup1:

ok ok right after a weekend of eating WAY too much, weight is only up a lb.

chest hit week 2 y3t this morning followed by 30 mins on summit trainer.

Back to the diet today no more cheats till wed

Anyone got any questions they'd like to ask?

prep proper starts 2 weeks from today


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> Thank you Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> ok ok right after a weekend of eating WAY too much, weight is only up a lb.
> 
> ...


 Good to see you're still posting mate.

One question i had. Do you use insulin at all, if so what is your timing and dosing protocol?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

James Llewellin said:


> Thank you Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> ok ok right after a weekend of eating WAY too much, weight is only up a lb.
> 
> ...


 Good to see you back

will follow with interest

best


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi now fook off, 

----im interested in james log, anyone with the knowledge he has, needs to be treated with a bit more respect, if you don't mind ! i thank you


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

James Llewellin said:


> Thank you Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> ok ok right after a weekend of eating WAY too much, weight is only up a lb.
> 
> ...


 Are you keeping the 4 cheat meals in through the most of the prep?

and what will dosages look like when prep properly starts?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

It will be interesting to follow this. Good luck with the prep.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Jandir said:


> fvckin'el, ifbb pro (former) starts a uni prep journal & you've got @banzai in here calling him out lol?! absolute scrote.
> 
> genuinely looked forward to following this one. big spit in the face to UK-M this, embarrassing @Lorian


 Trolls have been banned.
The thread is continuing.
@James Llewellin is still posting.
Thanks @Pscarb for cleaning it up.

In case it wasn't clear from this, I'm happy for the Mods to be stricter about trolling posts, especially if they are detrimental to positive informative threads outside of Gen Con.

Back on track.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

I remember this photo back in (2008/2009?) fantastic condition you brought here against Flex Lewis. I always love seeing photos of the Top level athletes before they become Pro.

Good luck with your current Prep, looking good.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

FreshMuscle said:


> In! Like to see guy around my height look humongous.


 me too,


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

James Llewellin said:


> Anyone got any questions they'd like to ask?
> 
> prep proper starts 2 weeks from today


 Glad the thread is still going mate. Will you change your training routine in any way 2 weeks from now in terms of lifting and/or cardio?

Cheers


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Colin said:


> I remember this photo back in (2008/2009?) fantastic condition you brought here against Flex Lewis. I always love seeing photos of the Top level athletes before they become Pro.
> 
> Good luck with your current Prep, looking good.
> 
> View attachment 133491


 that barney on the right? he's not aged well since :lol:


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Good to see you're still posting mate.
> 
> One question i had. Do you use insulin at all, if so what is your timing and dosing protocol?


 I used insulin in 2007 for 4 weeks and again in 2014 for 3 weeks. My insulin sensitivity is pretty good and I go hypo quite regularly ESP PWO after my blended meal. I found insulin made me feel terrible, bloated and sick hence why I would never take it again. I never went higher than 5ius PWO but used to go hypo all the time even with that dose.



Plate said:


> Are you keeping the 4 cheat meals in through the most of the prep?
> 
> and what will dosages look like when prep properly starts?


 No I'll cut back to around 2 per week (wed/sat) and then to just once a week but I may still re feed 2-3 times per week to maintain fullness

as for doses the only inclusions may be mast e at 2ml a week (400mg) and potentially desma winny depot at 50mg 3-4x per week.

I don't take orals..... period



SickCurrent said:


> Glad the thread is still going mate. Will you change your training routine in any way 2 weeks from now in terms of lifting and/or cardio?
> 
> Cheers


 Lifting will remain the same for as long as I can and I'll follow the y3t protocol but cardio will increase as and when. I'm a Big advocate of as much food as poss and more cardio


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> I used insulin in 2007 for 4 weeks and again in 2014 for 3 weeks. My insulin sensitivity is pretty good and I go hypo quite regularly ESP PWO after my blended meal. I found insulin made me feel terrible, bloated and sick hence why I would never take it again. I never went higher than 5ius PWO but used to go hypo all the time even with that dose.


 Nice one mate, appreciate the honesty.

I know you're a long way out from the stage but in terms of your drug use, do you think you will change anything as you get towards the final weeks of prep? For example, do you drop all Test and anything else that aromatises or do you just start taking a higher dose of Aromatise Inhibitors?

Also how far out would you drop the GH (assuming you do drop it).


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Nice one mate, appreciate the honesty.
> 
> I know you're a long way out from the stage but in terms of your drug use, do you think you will change anything as you get towards the final weeks of prep? For example, do you drop all Test and anything else that aromatises or do you just start taking a higher dose of Aromatise Inhibitors?
> 
> Also how far out would you drop the GH (assuming you do drop it).


 Check my post above re gear

im gonna keep things really simple this prep. No prop no fast acting esters except maybe the intro of winny depot.

I don't think I'll be using any AI this time. They make no difference to my physique.

I will be upping my proviron to 2 a day though and nolva will stay at one. I have no issues with estro sides

test e and tren e will be used right up until the final week for this prep

I've done it before and was shredded and dry using long esters

gh maybe dropped or just reduced. I get great fullness from it so I'll prob just knock it in half around 10 days out and just do 1.8ius right into the show


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> Check my post above re gear
> 
> im gonna keep things really simple this prep. No prop no fast acting esters except maybe the intro of winny depot.
> 
> ...


 Ahh yea missed that part cheers mate.

Sounds really nice and simple, which during prep is a real relief, such a literal pain in the arse jabbing short esters for weeks before a show.

Really intrigued to see how you get on mate, will be following closely. Good luck with it.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jandir said:


> that barney on the right? he's not aged well since :lol:


 You are right.

As for This shot as well I'm not sure what the judges were looking for, but James stands out a country mile in these two photos. Obviously not being there I can't comment on who should've won or not but I know who I would've picked.

Look forward to see the final article in @James Llewellin as conditioning doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

will be following already looking great


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

In for this. I too prefer higher food more cardio.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

it all sounds so simple reading it in here... so why am i still small and saggy? :lol:

I've recently learnt the benefit of cardio to balance out food too - nowhere near the same level of course but moving more to eat more sounds like a fair deal to me.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

James Llewellin said:


> Thank you Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> ok ok right after a weekend of eating WAY too much, weight is only up a lb.
> 
> ...


 Keep logging please James as I for one love reading your logs and all the though process behind your prep. I follow all your posts on FB daily and I love seeing your views and opinions on everything. As for members like Banzi. Really don't understand the negativity. Not all of us are bellends like him. I will follow this and hopefully pick up lots of tips and gain some more knowledge on how to push my physique further.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

James Llewellin said:


> I take 1 proviron/1 nolva ed and 12.5mcg of t3 ed


 Hi James.

What's the Nolva and proviron for? Are they just there to stop you growing boobs as you're not using an AI?

I know you wanted to do this prep with no supplements but for fasted training do you not think Dextrins and Intra proteins could be beneficial?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Will be following this buddy, well it got me to log back on here after years lol.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Interesting, will follow this.

Do you know or track your total calories and/or macros?

Or just run purely of a diet you know works and adjust as necessary


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

The doog said:


> Hi James.
> 
> What's the Nolva and proviron for? Are they just there to stop you growing boobs as you're not using an AI?
> 
> I know you wanted to do this prep with no supplements but for fasted training do you not think Dextrins and Intra proteins could be beneficial?


 I like proviron and use it in every cycle and yes I just take nolva as a precaution although tbh I notice very little difference with it or without.

As for intra and PWO drinks I notice ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE since I stopped them 2 weeks ago just a lot less bloating and more energy



Devil said:


> Interesting, will follow this.
> 
> Do you know or track your total calories and/or macros?
> 
> Or just run purely of a diet you know works and adjust as necessary


 Never track calories and very seldom weigh my food. I used to but I became obsessed with it so now I just don't bother.

I will adjust as necessary as the diet goes on but food is the last to go.

Cardio will go to 60 mins daily before I look at my food


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Not comp prep related but more offseason. What are your favourite compounds, deca? EQ?

And how come no orals?


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

James, You're on relatively low doses of drugs (minus the HGH) compared to the majority on this board. Are you just taking enough to stop losing muscle? If so what doses/drugs does a normal bulk look like? Back when you started to put on the serious size, what kind of cycles were you doing?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Just seen about Musk (Mike O'Hanlon) what a shame. Crazy to think that s**t still goes on, really over an argument!

RIP


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I will be following this thank you for the insight and great information


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

James Llewellin said:


> Never track calories and very seldom weigh my food. I used to but I became obsessed with it so now I just don't bother.
> 
> I will adjust as necessary as the diet goes on but food is the last to go.
> 
> Cardio will go to 60 mins daily before I look at my food


 Thanks mate, interesting.

My personal opinion is that people should always track intake and calories etc for accuracy and no wheel spinning.

But I guess you have so much expeirence now after all these years, you know what your body needs (to grow, or cut etc) and can adjust accordingly.

One more question, please.

Mirror or scales for tracking progress (or both)?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey James,

Hope you are well my friend. I stopped posting on this forum over a year ago due to the trolls and 9 stone experts...it's not really a bodybuilding forum now more of a team gymshark hideout.

Really good to see you back here trying to help out and offer your vast knowledge and experience to those that DO want it.

I will be following your journal silently and with great interest. I am myself prepping for the UKBFF finals (won my class earlier in year) so if you are around I hope to catch up.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Brilliant Thanks James.

Always wanted to see a honest prep journal.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

J4MES said:


> Not comp prep related but more offseason. What are your favourite compounds, deca? EQ?
> 
> And how come no orals?


 Off season I like test only now but up until 12 months ago I liked using test/eq. Did try npp too and I liked that too

i can't eat on any of them and after two days I feel bloated and unwell so I just leave them out totally



SwollNP said:


> James, You're on relatively low doses of drugs (minus the HGH) compared to the majority on this board. Are you just taking enough to stop losing muscle? If so what doses/drugs does a normal bulk look like? Back when you started to put on the serious size, what kind of cycles were you doing?


 Yes I feel you only need enough to retain tissue. I have grown into shows but this has been when I've been off cycle and started my prep and intro'd back in the gear

I guess 750-1000mg test and 500-750 eq would have been the norm off season up until around 2014/15 now I just stick with a bit of test and gh



A1243R said:


> Just seen about Musk (Mike O'Hanlon) what a shame. Crazy to think that s**t still goes on, really over an argument!
> 
> RIP


 Yes it is incredibly sad indeed, I still cannot quite believe it



Devil said:


> Thanks mate, interesting.
> 
> My personal opinion is that people should always track intake and calories etc for accuracy and no wheel spinning.
> 
> ...


 I use both. I have to use scales only because my weight can drop lbs in just a few days unless I really keep an eye on things


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> Off season I like test only now but up until 12 months ago I liked using test/eq. Did try npp too and I liked that too
> 
> i can't eat on any of them and after two days I feel bloated and unwell so I just leave them out totally
> 
> ...


 James, i know at the beginning of the thread you noted you were doing a supplement free prep, does that also include any health supplementation you may take?

i'd be keen to hear your daily health supplement intake, if you have any, such as fish oils, Coq-10, Vitamins / minerals, etc.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

DC1 said:


> James, i know at the beginning of the thread you noted you were doing a supplement free prep, does that also include any health supplementation you may take?
> 
> i'd be keen to hear your daily health supplement intake, if you have any, such as fish oils, Coq-10, Vitamins / minerals, etc.


 When I say supplement free I'm taking NOTHING at all, this includes everything inc vits and minerals. But then I've never taken any anyway lol


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Day off training today.

Mess meant to train at 7am, started the drive to the gym then broke down thinking about my close friend Musky, so I never made it.

Come down to West Wales with my fiancée today to spend time with mam and dad then see and train with my good friend Neil tomorrow morning at the dungeon.

Food is on point and cardio was still done round the park and again on the beach.

So nothing to report today just still a bit numb from the news yesterday


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> When I say supplement free I'm taking NOTHING at all, this includes everything inc vits and minerals. But then I've never taken any anyway lol


 Interesting James. Thanks.

Do you bother with blood tests to check lipids, etc?

Condolences about Musky too. Im from around that way too. Terrible shame.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome thread, loving the honesty too James.

what pharma t3 you using?


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

DC1 said:


> Interesting James. Thanks.
> 
> Do you bother with blood tests to check lipids, etc?
> 
> Condolences about Musky too. Im from around that way too. Terrible shame.


 Yes I have my bloods done 2x a year, last lot showed my hdl on lowish and my ldl low so my ratio was actually ok.

Had bloods done around 6 years ago after using winny depot and hdl was through the floor!



Growing Lad said:


> Awesome thread, loving the honesty too James.
> 
> what pharma t3 you using?


 I believe it's the unipharm one in red box 30x25mcg


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

James Llewellin said:


> I like proviron and use it in every cycle and yes I just take nolva as a precaution although tbh I notice very little difference with it or without.
> 
> As for intra and PWO drinks I notice ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE since I stopped them 2 weeks ago just a lot less bloating and more energy


 I've always thought of just using Nolva on cycle and seeing how I get on but worried about estrogen going sky high! Might try it when i do a shorter 8 week cycle. Do you use 20mg a day and what dose of Proviron?

Suprised you got bloating off HBCD and Peptopro. It's like drinking water to me. Waxy maize and dextrose pwo would often leave me shaking, feeling sick, bloated and often a nasty headache. If I didn't throw it up first.


----------



## Beefcake91 (May 30, 2016)

James Llewellin said:


> Day off training today.
> 
> Mess meant to train at 7am, started the drive to the gym then broke down thinking about my close friend Musky, so I never made it.
> 
> ...


 Such a shame about him, he always gave me helpful free advice when I would go into his shop in Bridgeton.

Nice guy. Glad they got who done it.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> Yes I have my bloods done 2x a year, last lot showed my hdl on lowish and my ldl low so my ratio was actually ok.
> 
> Had bloods done around 6 years ago after using winny depot and hdl was through the floor!
> 
> I believe it's the unipharm one in red box 30x25mcg


 Nice one mate, wanted to see which one you rate


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

The doog said:


> I've always thought of just using Nolva on cycle and seeing how I get on but worried about estrogen going sky high! Might try it when i do a shorter 8 week cycle. Do you use 20mg a day and what dose of Proviron?
> 
> Suprised you got bloating off HBCD and Peptopro. It's like drinking water to me. Waxy maize and dextrose pwo would often leave me shaking, feeling sick, bloated and often a nasty headache. If I didn't throw it up first.


 25mg proviron but will go up in last 2-4 weeks to 50mg a day then 100mg in last 10 days

I meant just supps in general. I'm much preferring eating my food than drinking it tbh. More satisfying and I've just learned how to cook egg whites and oats. I'm a slow learner lol but they taste great with cinnamon and banana and a scoop of peanut butter


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Thursday

woke up with my first cold of 2016. Not a bad run really considering prep earlier in year etc. Plus I dodged a very nasty cough that Melissa had during prep.

Still dragged my ass out of bed at 6.30am and went and trained quads fasted plus 30 mins PWO cardio

got to admit quads and adductors are already getting DOMS

week 2 today so worked within the 14-18 rep range. Slow eccentric and a fairly explosive concentric

1 leg ext 6-8x15-18

2 squats 5x15

3 body weight lunges 3x36

4 adductor machine 3x18

5 abductor 3x18

all weights used so I was at muscular failure on the last rep except squats where I had another in the tank.

First time I have squatted since prolapsing and tearing L5 S1 back in May. Didn't go heavy and a very definite ache down right side of sacrum and into glute. Only managed 80kg but right down so hams hit calves. Felt nice on quads but back was saying f**k off.

Decided on a solid meal PWO as shake not really touching sides and I go hypo too quickly after.

Found eating much better today but still was starving 90 mins later.

Done well today and not been tempted by nandos or macdonalds


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> Thursday
> 
> woke up with my first cold of 2016. Not a bad run really considering prep earlier in year etc. Plus I dodged a very nasty cough that Melissa had during prep.
> 
> ...


 Can I ask what you feel the benefits of training and fasted cardio are.

I have used this in prep in the past to deplete even further and tap into fat stored but would like to get your thoughts on it.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Can I ask what you feel the benefits of training and fasted cardio are.
> 
> I have used this in prep in the past to deplete even further and tap into fat stored but would like to get your thoughts on it.


 I just find I'm stronger and more energised in the mornings. My stomach is empty so I never have bloat from a days eating, I never feel sick as there is nothing in my stomach. Plus My sugar levels remain very constant throughout my workout.

Whether or not it impacts on fat burning or whether it burns more muscle than training after eating, who knows.

I just prefer it and do it for no other reason apart from those points above


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> I just find I'm stronger and more energised in the mornings. My stomach is empty so I never have bloat from a days eating, I never feel sick as there is nothing in my stomach. Plus My sugar levels remain very constant throughout my workout.
> 
> Whether or not it impacts on fat burning or whether it burns more muscle than training after eating, who knows.
> 
> I just prefer it and do it for no other reason apart from those points above


 Thanks.

Fair enough, makes sense to me, I find nothing worse than training on a full stomach and I have a very sensitive gut and get bloated very easily.

I also find I do manage a good pump when fasted training.

Personally speaking I don't see how it would burn into muscle in any way more so than training would so long as protein is at a decent level (its all the same in the 24 hour time frame anyway, 72 even maybe) add in AAS and there is a very small chance LBM would be detrimentally effected IMHO.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Fair enough, makes sense to me, I find nothing worse than training on a full stomach and I have a very sensitive gut and get bloated very easily.
> 
> ...


 Agreed I'm the biggest and leanest I have been following this protocol so it's obviously working and all on very modest anabolics too


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

James Llewellin said:


> I just find I'm stronger and more energised in the mornings. My stomach is empty so I never have bloat from a days eating, I never feel sick as there is nothing in my stomach. Plus My sugar levels remain very constant throughout my workout.
> 
> Whether or not it impacts on fat burning or whether it burns more muscle than training after eating, who knows.
> 
> I just prefer it and do it for no other reason apart from those points above


 periodically i also like to train fasted for the reasons you mentioned, some days ill wake up and eat and feel great in the gym then the next repeat the same food and amounts and get horrendous bloating, takes the variables out by training fasted

do you also train fasted in the off season?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Has James ended this log then? Seems to have one on tm now if anybody is still wanting to follow it

even after his major betrayal to us ukmers


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> periodically i also like to train fasted for the reasons you mentioned, some days ill wake up and eat and feel great in the gym then the next repeat the same food and amounts and get horrendous bloating, takes the variables out by training fasted
> 
> do you also train fasted in the off season?


 Yes I have been yes



Plate said:


> Has James ended this log then? Seems to have one on tm now if anybody is still wanting to follow it
> 
> even after his major betrayal to us ukmers


 Nope I'm still here guys, I've just been asked a lot of questions on Tmuscle so been over there more


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Weight this morning is down to 14st 6.75lb after a week of no cheating, just shows I don't need to do a lot in order to drop weight. Think I've lost around 1.5lb this week and I'm looking leaner today than I have for some weeks.

Cheat tonight which I'm really going to enjoy even though I have man flu.

Anyway cardio beckons and training too.........


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> I just find I'm stronger and more energised in the mornings. My stomach is empty so I never have bloat from a days eating, I never feel sick as there is nothing in my stomach. *Plus My sugar levels remain very constant throughout my workout.*
> 
> Whether or not it impacts on fat burning or whether it burns more muscle than training after eating, who knows.
> 
> I just prefer it and do it for no other reason apart from those points above


 Hi james, I have been following your log with interest. I'm a bit confused by one or two statements in regards to your supplement intake or lack thereof. You then go on to talk about your low PED use in comparison to others. I personally see supplements as nothing more than the consumption of nutrients to help support your daily dietary intake. I myself as a natural lifter see these supplements as a aid to cover the nutritional needs of the body when a regime of resistance training is undertaken. Sups like ZMA for example. Do you feel PED use negates the need to use these supplements or are you 100% sure you are giving your body everything it needs through food alone?

I have always believed that during a resistance training session the bloodsugars/glycogen levels become less and less and are gradually depleted the longer the training session goes on. I'm interested to know how you measure your blood sugar levels when training from fasted during your workout. I used to train fasted first thing in the morning in an attempt to burn fat deposits. I found training like this fooled the body into a survival state/starvation state which IMO was detrimental to my goal at that time. The goal being to build muscle and reduce body fat levels simultaneously. A simple drop in caloric intake week on week is far more effective IMO.

I can appreciate that the difference between training as a pro and the everyday intermediate levels will have a different approach, however I feel the fundamentals will remain the same in terms of body recomposition.

Your thoughts and any help on the subject will be appreciated.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hi james, I have been following your log with interest. I'm a bit confused by one or two statements in regards to your supplement intake or lack thereof. You then go on to talk about your low PED use in comparison to others. I personally see supplements as nothing more than the consumption of nutrients to help support your daily dietary intake. I myself as a natural lifter see these supplements as a aid to cover the nutritional needs of the body when a regime of resistance training is undertaken. Sups like ZMA for example. Do you feel PED use negates the need to use these supplements or are you 100% sure you are giving your body everything it needs through food alone?
> 
> I have always believed that during a resistance training session the bloodsugars/glycogen levels become less and less and are gradually depleted the longer the training session goes on. I'm interested to know how you measure your blood sugar levels when training from fasted during your workout. I used to train fasted first thing in the morning in an attempt to burn fat deposits. I found training like this fooled the body into a survival state/starvation state which IMO was detrimental to my goal at that time. The goal being to build muscle and reduce body fat levels simultaneously. A simple drop in caloric intake week on week is far more effective IMO.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate,

I eat a pretty balanced diet. Every day I eat eggs, chicken, steak, salmon, yogurt, nuts, rice pasta, bread, olive oil, fruit, veg etc. I get everything I need.

Supplemevts are are there to supplement, nothing more and of course I get more out of my nutrients than a natural guy like yourself.

I monitor my BG levels with my BG meter I have and my levels stay around 4.8-5.2mmol throughout my workout.

I have never ever been a BIG supplement user, I just don't buy into the bullshit claims of supplement companies who want you to spend your hard earned cash on something that will not make one bit of difference to your physique.

As a natural athlete I understand you are looking for an edge with supplements but the simple truth is, you won't notice a huge difference with or without. Hence my uni prep. I want to show people a BETTER physique without supps


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I also have a pretty good all round balanced diet which consists of mainly whole foods, fresh produce, fruit, veg, meats, eggs nuts, pulses, fish, dairy, etc etc. I have always been a strong advocate of the healthy balanced diet approach. The supplements I use are used quite sparingly in comparison to what others have mentioned on the here. Sups :

Whey

ZMA

Fish oil

Creatine mono.

I normally only include these post training as a replenishment strategy. I then revert back to my normal diet.

I wish you the best of luck mate.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I also have a pretty good all round balanced diet which consists of mainly whole foods, fresh produce, fruit, veg, meats, eggs nuts, pulses, fish, dairy, etc etc. I have always been a strong advocate of the healthy balanced diet approach. The supplements I use are used quite sparingly in comparison to what others have mentioned on the here. Sups :
> 
> Whey
> 
> ...


 Can I ask why you use ZMA?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just incase i'm deficient....

Research shows that there are benefits in sleep, recovery, muscle mass, immune system, increased anabolic hormone levels etc etc. probably all BS but its worth a punt imo.

http://www.nutritionexpress.com/article+index/vitamins+supplements+a-z/zma/showarticle.aspx?id=62

Edit:

On a personal note I can and do feel the difference when taking it against spells when I don't take it.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just incase i'm deficient....
> 
> Research shows that there are benefits in sleep, recovery, muscle mass, immune system, increased anabolic hormone levels etc etc. probably all BS but its worth a punt imo.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure that it does have a small benefit as zinc in an important element ESP I would guess in test production and would surely help to optimise it which for you would be important. However as a sleep aid it's been proven to be untrue.

The thing is with any supplement or infact PED you do genuinely get a placebo effect, so this maybe what you are feeling so in a roundabout way it is actually benefitting you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

James Llewellin said:


> I'm sure that it does have a small benefit as zinc in an important element ESP I would guess in test production and would surely help to optimise it which for you would be important. However as a sleep aid it's been proven to be untrue.
> 
> The thing is with any supplement or infact PED you do genuinely get a placebo effect, so this maybe what you are feeling so in a roundabout way it is actually benefitting you


 Its defo not placebo mate lol.

As for the sleep benefit I don't see any real difference as I generally sleep well anyway.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Its defo not placebo mate lol.
> 
> As for the sleep benefit I don't see any real difference as I generally sleep well anyway.


 Take a read of this

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2129161/

unfortunately most studies are carried out or funded by the very companies that are selling the supplements.

As you can see I'm a huge sceptic

however whey protein and creatine have both been proven to do exactly what they say on the tin.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It gives me a bigger load so it must do something 

If taking it rejuvenates my naturall levels that is good enough for me  . A 12-17% increas may be the difference between being within the "low" and the "high" end of normal range.

Grey placebo

Black ZMA


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It gives me a bigger load so it must do something
> 
> If taking it rejuvenates my naturall levels that is good enough for me  . A 12-17% increas may be the difference between being within the "low" and the "high" end of normal range.
> 
> ...


 Like I said for natty guys some of these supps may be important but for guys like me who use PEDs they are just a waste of money

but if I was natty I'd take that every day of the week! :thumbup1:


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

So today I woke at 14st 7.5lb, the lightest I've been for some weeks. So today is cheat meal day.

Cheat 1 was at 12 and was nandos Pitta and chips with a maccy d milkshake and cheat no2 will be a nice steak etc at Miller and Carter steakhouse in Cardiff this evening at 7.30.

I expect to be around 1.5-2lb heavier tomorrow then back to the diet and see how the weight goes over the next 2-3 days


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

@James Llewellin

do you usually blast and cruise, come off completely, or stay on year round?

how long do you cruise or come off gear for in between cycles/blasts?


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

James Llewellin said:


> Off season I like test only now but up until 12 months ago I liked using test/eq. Did try npp too and I liked that too
> 
> i can't eat on any of them and after two days I feel bloated and unwell so I just leave them out totally
> 
> ...


 do you up your gh dosages during off season mate?

have you ever tried simplexx 10mg pens, if so did you rate them? What other hgh have you used besides gentropin?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just seen this log, Your a tank mate, Hats off to ya.

Were about you based as i think i recognize the gym in pic


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

BJ98 said:


> @James Llewellin
> 
> do you usually blast and cruise, come off completely, or stay on year round?
> 
> how long do you cruise or come off gear for in between cycles/blasts?


 I tend not to really come off cycle now in that as I'm in my 40's it's far healthier to keep a bit trickling in than come off for extended periods as low test can have more sides and problems.

Ladt year I came off completely for around 2.5-3 months then I was in Oz for 3 months. I used a little out there but tbh the quality was shocking.

Thus is year I haven't come off at all having had 2 shows and 3 guest spots but after the uni I will actually be coming off probably until the new year and then it will just be a shot of test a week when I go back on.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

BJ98 said:


> @James Llewellin
> 
> do you usually blast and cruise, come off completely, or stay on year round?
> 
> how long do you cruise or come off gear for in between cycles/blasts?


 I tend not to really come off cycle now in that as I'm in my 40's it's far healthier to keep a bit trickling in than come off for extended periods as low test can have more sides and problems.

Ladt year I came off completely for around 2.5-3 months then I was in Oz for 3 months. I used a little out there but tbh the quality was shocking.

Thus is year I haven't come off at all having had 2 shows and 3 guest spots but after the uni I will actually be coming off probably until the new year and then it will just be a shot of test a week when I go back on.


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

BJ98 said:


> do you up your gh dosages during off season mate?
> 
> have you ever tried simplexx 10mg pens, if so did you rate them? What other hgh have you used besides gentropin?


 I have used nutropin which was excellent and also humatrope.

I tend to use a Chinese though the off season as its just a little cheaper



arcticfox said:


> Just seen this log, Your a tank mate, Hats off to ya.
> 
> Were about you based as i think i recognize the gym in pic


 Based just north of Cardiff in Aberdare


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

James loving the 'myth' busting in this thread. I have said for years about supplement companies ripping people off.

I don't use any sups and replaced all my shakes with egg whites and the difference has been fantastic.

also like how you are busting the fast Vs slow gear myth...again I have seen little to no difference during prep when I switched previously. Also nice to see you still advocating low dosage...

Something I am going to try and also de-bunk is the whole carb deplete / load phase in last week of prep. I didn't do it and simply trained right into my last show and looked in better condition than anytime previous where I did the deplete / load. What is your protocol, do you still promote and advocate a carb deplete / load in the last week?

really like your thoughts on this...imo you are already depleted at one week out (or you should be) all that is achieved by further depleting is to go flat.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Following this with great interest. Thanks for posting here James and best wishes for the Universe

Hat-tip for your Bostin Loyd video too


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

In your opinion are AIs really needed? I'm quite estro sensitive but what would happen say if i just took nolva to stop gyno and took no AIs?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Lukehh said:


> In your opinion are AIs really needed? I'm quite estro sensitive but what would happen say if i just took nolva to stop gyno and took no AIs?


 In his opening post he only takes nolva Ed wirh prov


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> In his opening post he only takes nolva Ed wirh prov


 i know what he takes, im asking on the basis of myself and what his general opinion of AIs are


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Delhi said:


> James loving the 'myth' busting in this thread. I have said for years about supplement companies ripping people off.
> 
> I don't use any sups and replaced all my shakes with egg whites and the difference has been fantastic.
> 
> ...


 Thank you

it depends where I am. I no longer really diet on low carbs so for me when I deplete I just lose too much.

Now one I will just feed up over the course of 4-5 days prior and normally that does the trick. I've only carb loaded heavily when I've used aldactone


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Lukehh said:


> In your opinion are AIs really needed? I'm quite estro sensitive but what would happen say if i just took nolva to stop gyno and took no AIs?


 I'm not a fan only because they really hit your HDL hard as I found out with my latest blood work so this time I'm gonna use a bit of nolva and proviron together. I don't have estro issues and notice nothing visually when I add in an AI


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry for lack of updates.

I posted the following on Facebook.

After a bit of tweaking here is a carb rotation protocol that I have been following.

I've been following this for the last three weeks now and dropped from 14st 8 to 14st 1 on Friday morning. I am 14st 4 this morning after a 2 day refeed.

It's kept me full whilst chipping away at the fat. It's also allowed me to eat a good variety of foods that have kept me interested and satisfied. Energy has been awesome. And strength too.

So it revolves around 6 meals a day.

You need a couple of weeks to find your "equilibrium" so by that I mean, the number of carbs that keeps your body weight stable.

Every meal will contain the same amount of carbs so say your level was 400g (as mine is) you would have around 65g of carbs per meal

Protein and fats always remain constant so for instance if meal 1 contains 250g steak and a whole egg then it will always contain that.

If meal 2 is 200g cooked chicken and veg it will always contain that

Meal 3 may contain 200g cooked salmon and veg so it will always contain that

Meal 4 may contain 300ml egg whites and 30g peanut butter so it will always contain that

You get the idea......

Now your own protein and fat maybe higher or lower than mine.

My protein is 300g and my fats about 100g (this remains unchanged)

Carbs in my case are from oats, fruit, rice, pasta and bread.

So

Day 1 meals 1-3 carb free, meals 4-6 carbs 
Day 2 meals 1-3 carbs, meals 4-6 carb free
Day 3 meals 1-3 carb free, meals 4-6 carbs 
Day 4 meals 1-5 carb free meal 6 cheat meal
Day 5 meals 1-6 carb free 
Day 6 meals 1-3 carbs, meals 4-6 carb free
Day 7 meals 1-6 carbs

Then repeat.

So what in effect is happening is we are having back to back carbs on some nights and mornings and other days the opposite; carb free nights and mornings.

Then other days we alternate so carbs afternoon and no carbs mornings and so on.

We then create a big void on the 4th day with no carbs all day until the cheat meal of your choice at meal 6

We then throw the body into disarray on day 5 by having a carb free day.

Every single day the body is guessing and it makes prepping so much easier. Whatever meals have carbs in it's the same amount each meal.

So in brief

All meals contain same protein and fat on every single day.

Carbs in my case are added to every meal at 65g per meal (that's maintenance)

Then rotation occurs with meals 1-3 and 4-6 either being carb free or with those 65g of carbs.

Presently I'm on 400 test E EW and 200mg tren E a week in the form of a blend (so 1ml twice a week)

1 t3 ED

25mg eph, 2 pro plus, baby aspirin at 7am

40mcg Spiropent at 3pm

3ius of GH administered pre cardio

Cardio 30-40 mins fast walk outside pre meal 1

I am now just under 9 weeks out


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

These were taken yesterday at a body weight of around 200lbs down in Tenby after training with Neil


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

The idea now this week is to get me back down past 14st 1lb to around 13st 13lb by the weekend and before I go to Vegas on the 14th to be down to around 13st 11-12lb. I'll be 6 weeks out then and tbf not all that far off where I'll need to be from show condition. 
As some of you are aware I am getting married in Vegas so I wanted to be well ahead in order to give me a little leeway


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice to have you back James, Hope your wedding is a brill day mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

James Llewellin said:


> These were taken yesterday at a body weight of around 200lbs down in Tenby after training with Neil
> 
> View attachment 134844


 Looking savage mate!


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

So today we are 8 weeks out from the Universe.

Carb rotation has been working well and lost well this week body fat wise.

Weight however has gone up from 14st 1lb last Friday to 14st 3.5lb today.

The only thing to change is my gh. I'm now using geno cartridges from a local chemist and I can feel the difference making me think the geno pens I had previously were not real.

Training has been going great this week and energy levels very good. I've definitely been feeling more hungry and I'm sweating a lot more than usual.

My dose of clen has upped to 60mcg daily and I'm shaking for a good 8 hours after taking.

My t3 has also gone up to a max of 2 now (50mcgs)

I have also added in today 2ml mast enanthate per week so a total of 400mg a week.

So now it's looking like

400 test e
400 mast e
200 tren e

Every week.

Gh is at 3.6ius daily prior to morning cardio and administered I.M

Cardio has remained at 45 mins daily

Tomorrow is a high carb day so 6 meals of carbs including a cheat meal

Then Monday I am down to Zero carbs for the day before rotation starts again for another week

These photos were taken on Thursday


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

looking great mate, Carb cycling info is great stuff too.

Quick question though? When carbs are removed from meals, are they replaced by protein/fat calories or do you just also let calories fluctuate daily too?

interesting stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## James Llewellin (Jul 21, 2016)

countrybumpkin said:


> looking great mate, Carb cycling info is great stuff too.
> 
> Quick question though? When carbs are removed from meals, are they replaced by protein/fat calories or do you just also let calories fluctuate daily too?
> 
> interesting stuff :thumbup1:


 Yes but all but one of my meals are quite fatty anyway so when they are carb free hunger isn't a problem. When I add the 65g of carbs they are pretty filling.

meal 1 egg whites and peanut butter

meal 2 salmon and prawns

meal 3 chicken

meal 4 salmon

meal 5 steak and egg

meal 6 same as meal 1

hope that helps


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A4RON said:


> Following this with great interest. Thanks for posting here James and best wishes for the Universe
> 
> Hat-tip for your Bostin Loyd video too


 




I hope you are not talking about this one


----------

